
TDD: How to use Math to get into it - eriksencosta
http://nelsonsar.github.io/2016/02/23/How-I-practice-TDD.html
======
xellisx
My problem with TDD education is this, the 2 main books written about it are
in Java. First off, I don't program in Java and I don't want to program in
Java, and it's sort of hard to translate Java in to the languages I do program
in.

The next issue is most of the TDD examples are are like "We'll take this basic
thing and teach you how to do TDD". Well, that's great and all, but I do a lot
of code that needs to deal with Mocking my source. I deal with SQL (MySQL for
the most part), but I also deal with stuff like TCP sockets. While I've seen
stuff about how to 'mock' MySQL, but the TCP socket mocking is ah.. yeah.

It's like "You should do this", but it's a secret society that will only show
you a couple things, then you have you have to go through some initiation to
get the rest of the secrets.

I really want to do automated testing, but it seems that people that do it
want to keep it for themselves so they can bitch at the people that don't do
it.

